# planning permission for an extension



## DSQ (12 Mar 2006)

apologies in advance if i am going over old ground here (but i couldnt find the answer to my question having searched the site). i am looking at buying a house in a 20yr old estate in south co dublin. the house has a decent size garden, with (to my untrained eye) plenty of potential to extend the small house into the garden somewhat. neighbouring houses in the estate do not appear to have been extended tho and the estate agent was unable to provide any useful advise. can anybody shed any light at to where i should turn to to investigate the possibility of extending (prior to the sale going through) and if there would be any potential planning issues?


----------



## brodiebabe (12 Mar 2006)

You could contact South Dublin planning department and ask them for advise.


----------



## cloughy (13 Mar 2006)

county councils are wary of giving any planning advice if you are not the registered owner, as it could be used as the basis for purchase decisions etc. so I was told. They maybe anle to tell you what their development policy is, and if the house is in South Dublin County Council, log into their website
WWW.SDCC.ie
where you can put in street names, and view on-line planning apps, plans elevations etc. and make a decision as yo whether you would be likely to get planning.

Also discuss with any architects you may know.

Good luck.


----------



## Pia Bang (13 Mar 2006)

It depends on the size of the extension.  Your property can be extended by up to 40m2 without planning permission, provided it has not already been extended.  If it is over 2 levels, a max of 12m2 on the 1st level.


----------

